# Rescue



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I got a piece of punky soft maple log from my daughter and decided to see if it would come to something.
So I rough turned it to about 1 inch thick then buried it in a paper bag of sawdust for about two months then I finished turning it, put on three coats of salad bowl varnish and polished the daylights out of it.
So here's what I got, very nicely spalted.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

WOW!

That bowl turned out GREAT! Your skills are showing


----------



## Ray H (Nov 22, 2008)

That is a very nice looking bowl.
Thanks for sharing.

Ray H


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job! That's what is so wonderful about turning wood. You just never know what you will end up with.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks great Maurice you really have the walls on your bowl uniform on it and the grain looks great. Nice job.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

Work like that gives me inspiration for the lathe I've yet to produce anything with. What does the sawdust burial do for the wood?


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sawdust*



jjciesla said:


> Work like that gives me inspiration for the lathe I've yet to produce anything with. What does the sawdust burial do for the wood?


It was pretty wet when first turned and if left out in the open would dry out too fast and crack.
So in the sawdust it dries more slowly and uniformly, but it does take time.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Great looking bowl Maurice. Really nice looking wood.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

As we have come to expect from you Maurice, another fine turning, simple but elegant.


----------



## Mitch12 (Mar 29, 2008)

Maurice
Nice job on the bowl Maurice. You did very well. I love that spalted maple. Turned several out of it myself lately. Mitch


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Very nice Mo. Especially for a man 91 years young. Great work!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Maurice,
That is one fine bowl, and looks great.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

I found out that it's not soft maple but Linden.
Either way, I like it!


----------



## philland (Oct 3, 2008)

I turned a nice bowl of spalted maple the other day, and I was trying to turn it as a natural edge bowl, and I just barely touched the edge once and lost all of the bark. I was just getting over that and seconds later the gouge touched the edge area again, and I had a bowl like the one in ARRRGGG.


Just a question, why was this titled rescue?

Phil


----------

